# My Scorpion Collection



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

It's been 7 years since I've kept my last pair of emperor scorpions, so I thought I might as well grab some new scorps while I'm keeping Ts. I'll be getting my Malaysian forest scorpion (Heterometrus. spinifer) on Tuesday and a rusty thick tail (Babycurus. jacksoni) next month. From what I know MFS/AFS are very similar to emperors, but they're slightly more aggressive. What I have to be cautious about is the thick tail. One hit by that sucker and I'm going to be in a hell of ride for atleast 2 days. I'll keep you guys updated, until Tuesday.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Alright guys, got a small update. Due to the still going on winter weather here, CanadaPost has been delaying deliveries. So I'll actually have my new Malaysian forest scorpion shipped to me next Tuesday. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Shipped to you? I wouldn't trust Canada Post with shipping live animals ever lol but I guess that's just me.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Shipped to you? I wouldn't trust Canada Post with shipping live animals ever lol but I guess that's just me.


Yeah, all my Ts and have been shipped to me via CanadaPost Xpresspost. TarantulaCanada labels the package to be signature required, so it's always delivered to me by a CanadaPost personnel. I've only had issues with non-signature required packages, especially with the current "winter" weather.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

you mean Spring weather right?


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> you mean Spring weather right?


Well yes, technically, but since winter weather warnings are still in affect one would say "winter" lol. Still got piles of snow here, still wondering when it'll melt away.
The weather has been very odd this year, I'm expecting summer to last until late October haha.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Alright, getting my Malaysian forest scorpling on Tuesday, I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Getting my Malaysian forest scorpling tomorrow, post pics once I receive it.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

it's Tuesday!!! Wheres your scorpy!


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> it's Tuesday!!! Wheres your scorpy!


DOA, very sad. First DOA I've ever had in my life, the tarantulas survived the trip though. Right now I'm just working a few things out to get a replacement scorps.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

I am sorry for your lost. I was looking forward to seeing the scorpion.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Erratic-Fish-Finatic said:


> DOA, very sad. First DOA I've ever had in my life, the tarantulas survived the trip though. Right now I'm just working a few things out to get a replacement scorps.


man...that sucks...sorry to hear...keep us updated though


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Erratic-Fish-Finatic said:


> It's been 7 years since I've kept my last pair of emperor scorpions, so I thought I might as well grab some new scorps while I'm keeping Ts. I'll be getting my Malaysian forest scorpion (Heterometrus. spinifer) on Tuesday and a rusty thick tail (Babycurus. jacksoni) next month. From what I know MFS/AFS are very similar to emperors, but they're slightly more aggressive. What I have to be cautious about is the thick tail. One hit by that sucker and I'm going to be in a hell of ride for atleast 2 days. I'll keep you guys updated, until Tuesday.


MFS are very similar to emps. Same temp and humidity. They are a bit more aggresive so it may take a bit to have them not freak out when you go to pick them up.
You can find them in the gta in stores. Generally they are marked as being emps. My guess is people assume a dark in colour scorpion is a emp?
Hope you found yourself another tho. They make for awsome pets. Unlike dogs they dont make noise...unless you piss them off...then they hiss


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

fubujubu said:


> MFS are very similar to emps. Same temp and humidity. They are a bit more aggresive so it may take a bit to have them not freak out when you go to pick them up.
> You can find them in the gta in stores. Generally they are marked as being emps. My guess is people assume a dark in colour scorpion is a emp?
> Hope you found yourself another tho. They make for awsome pets. Unlike dogs they dont make noise...unless you piss them off...then they hiss


Yeah, a lot of the time in the pet trade, emps and MFS/AFS are mixed misidentified and people end up with a different species than they thought. 
The only way and sure fire way to tell the difference is by looking at the front claws. If they are granulated then you got a emp, but if they're smooth you have a MFS/AFS. So I haven't been able to get my hands on another, but I'll keep looking until I do or until the suppier I originally bought from gets them back in stock. 
There is one other species which I've been looking for quite a while now, but sadly no can seem to get their hands on a few at the moment.


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

If your havin a hard time iv got about 10 laoticus that are about 7 months old. Im up in the barrie area but im sure something could be worked out if your intrested.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

fubujubu said:


> If your havin a hard time iv got about 10 laoticus that are about 7 months old. Im up in the barrie area but im sure something could be worked out if your intrested.


Speak of the devil haha, as I was typing here that I couldn't find another spinifer, the original supplier I bought from said they could get me another.
Thing is, the ones they can get me are adults, not sure of the age or sex of the scorps.
If I can get a few spare 5 gallon tanks anytime soon, sure I'd be interested. I'll let you know. Thanks Fubujubu, really appreciate the offer.


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

No problemo. I havent gone through to many males/females but it takes no time at all. My female originally had like 19 of the little buggers but iv been slowly selling them.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the DOA. Any updates on a newbie yet?

Maybe some more pics ^_^


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Sorry to hear about the DOA. Any updates on a newbie yet?
> Maybe some more pics ^_^


Unfortunately not at the moment, I put a hold on him until next month. Right now I'm busy with school and ordering import bettas. I have about 16+ bettas in total coming in this month and next month.
I'll post pics of the scorp once I receive it.


----------

